
Typeform – Data Breach (full email communication) - pnwguy
https://imgur.com/AC0LV3N
======
pnwguy
OP here.

Has anyone else received this? Want to understand how widespread this is since
no public communication (yet) by Typeform.

~~~
Jommi
Yeah I got it

